# Baratza encore



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys. Thinking of taking a step up from my delonghi grinder. I've seen this grinder on has bean and looked at some rcoees on google and youtube and it looks great for £140.

Is is the grinder any good?

James


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Valued more as a grinder for pour over. Won't exactly set the world of espresso alight though. If you've got £140 to spend, and want to be able to get a decent espresso grind, look for something like a Eurka Mignon second hand on the forum for around £200.00.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

There's a Mignon on the for sale thread for £200 delivered. If you are taken with Mahlkonig (Baratza is US name) - there's a Vario for sale on the thread for £195.00.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Ok thanks. I'm not looking for right now but they're ideas from when I do look. Espresso is not something I'm interested in, I prefer brewed coffee from French press or aeropress. Although I could make Americanos with espresso... No James don't do it... Hmm, I wonder...

"hits up youtube for espresso based drinks and preliminarily spends next months money"


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Encore doesn't do espresso, brew only.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Encore doesn't do espresso, brew only.


Michael how ,in your opinion, does the Hausgrind stack up against the Baratza Encore for use making brewed coffee only?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

As others have said it's better for brewed than espresso.

I also firmly believe if you want a mug of black coffee then you are better off doing brewed with a v60 or aeropress or chemex or whatever your choice is rather than making an americano by diluting a double espresso in water. It's a LOT cheaper too!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

James811 said:


> Ok thanks. I'm not looking for right now but they're ideas from when I do look. Espresso is not something I'm interested in, I prefer brewed coffee from French press or aeropress. Although I could make Americanos with espresso... No James don't do it... Hmm, I wonder...
> 
> "hits up youtube for espresso based drinks and preliminarily spends next months money"


its only a matter of time before you will hankering after a machine!! LOL


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> As others have said it's better for brewed than espresso.
> 
> I also firmly believe if you want a mug of black coffee then you are better off doing brewed with a v60 or aeropress or chemex or whatever your choice is rather than making an americano by diluting a double espresso in water. It's a LOT cheaper too!


plus one

less to get wrong

easier to explore a range of roasts

Sorry meant colours


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Although a bit more at £210, the Virtuoso is a decent step up from the Encore in the Baratza range for brewed coffee

See link for particle distribution for the Virtuoso -

https://www.baratza.com/wp-content/uploads/PRECISO-Graph.pdf

For brewed coffee you'll have it set somewhere between 20 and 30 (between the green and grey lines)


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

If you do go for the encore grab it from coffeehit and use the code 'SQUAREMILECOFFEE' before the end of June. I just got a Chemex for my birthday and am using a Hario slim to grind for it. Been thinking about the encore but increasingly swayed towards a Hausgrind (if they ever catch up with demand) or importing a Lido2 from the US. Maybe a group buy on Lidos to bring the price down?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Although a bit more at £210, the Virtuoso is a decent step up from the Encore in the Baratza range for brewed coffee
> 
> See link for particle distribution for the Virtuoso -
> 
> ...


AS you've owned or own both how do the Hausgrind and Virtuoso compare?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Charliej said:


> AS you've owned or own both how do the Hausgrind and Virtuoso compare?


I still need to do back to back tests between the two (I'm planning on calibrating the grind settings against a Chemex brew and see what the grinds look like). I suspect the Hausgrind will win the visual check of the grind but in terms of producing fines, I suspect both are at the same level. I might try a comparison for a V60 as well as I have that pretty fine (never tried it with a Virtuoso, just with a Hausgrind and HG one).

The Virtuoso is still my goto grinder for Chemex though as it's just more convenient for grinding 30g+. Also the Virtuoso has zero static issues compared to the Hausgrind, the anti-static cup really works well so overall I suspect each will have advantages and disadvantages


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I do seem to be getting less of an issue with static the more I use my all alu Hausgrind, although I am at some point going to purchase some of the Draper anti static spray some of the EK boys seem to have had success with.


----------

